# LACED PAINT JOBS



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I know there has to be another thread about this....but search never works for me half the time...even so......I am going to do some lace work really soon and I would like to see your work and if anyone will take the time to explain and show some pics of the lace you used and all that....any help is much appreciated.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well I guess I will start off lol

I bought some lace and it was just not right.....I have to find some better, larger pieces! 
This is my first attempt. It's white pearl clear. The problem is being so small of a piece and I don't want to have a crappy looking pattern. The pearl is almost hard to see at different angles, which is what I want. I want to put this down as a base and then do another over the top.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

a ford galaxie? let me be the first to say, that a boy!
I have a a small line of fords coming out myself..alot of people under
estamate the Og gansta appeal of lowrider fords......in the 50's 60's and 70's ford had some cool lines that had almost been over looked by the lowrider culture...and they had some chrome designs that blows me away...I am not a painter, or a builder guru detail king like the rest of this model forum...but I do have good taste and strong opinions...
good building bro..and good luck with this thread..I'l check BACK FROM TIME TO TIME...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 16 2009, 02:01 PM~14785016
> *a ford galaxie? let me be the first to say, that a boy!
> I have a a small line of fords coming out myself..alot of people under
> estamate the Og gansta appeal of lowrider fords......in the 50's 60's and 70's ford had some cool lines that had almost been over looked by the lowrider culture...and they had some chrome designs that blows me away...I am not a painter, or a builder guru detail king like the rest of this model forum...but I do have good taste and strong opinions...
> ...



hell yea bro, fords are tite! i got a galaxie like that one in the works, all shaved and the 59 ranchero looks hella sweet, i seen one all ready


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres some lace i just painted on a real car.
















and heres some i did on a 1/8 scale T, its really hard to fine the rite size lace for anything smaller,if you do please let me know !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey gary that t bucket came out badass bro


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the props for a FORD! I love me sum' Fords! :biggrin: 

Gary, I almost wanna cry after seeing that! I have seen a lot of your stuff on LDC and CC.....it's just awesome and breath taking! 

Anthony....you just HAD to do it ! Nice lace work bro!



Well....I was told that the best lace for 1/25 scale would be found in places that sell "doll" clothing and stuff to make doll clothes....that makes sense to me! I will hunt for it next week after I get off work. 

Keep the stuff coming guys, this is REALLY inspiring!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 16 2009, 06:47 PM~14785228
> *hey gary that t bucket came out badass bro
> *


thanks brother !!! :biggrin: oh and that 55 you just built is one bad ass build !!! keep it up !!!!!.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

WILD! :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

So.....does anyone have photo of small lace they used? I would really like to see what stuff is available.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THE BEST TIME TO FIND FINE LACE'S IS AROUND CHRISTMAS. I JUST FOUND A REAL OLD SHIRT THAT WAS LEFT BEHIND FROM MY MOMS OLD CONSIGNMENT SHOP. I LOOKED AROUND AT THE STORES AND MOST OF WHAT I FOUND HAD BIG LACE PATTERNS. THE STUFF I FOUND HAD MEDIUM FLOWERS WITH SMALL FLOWERS ON THE EDGES. SO I USED THE SMALL ONES ON THE SIDES AND THE BIG ONES ON THE TOP. OH AND THE SMALL ON THE SEATS.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Look in your lady's underwear draws, never know what LACED you find :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 17 2009, 12:44 AM~14788675
> *Look in your lady's underwear draws, never know what LACED you find :biggrin:
> *



YEAH BUT UNLESS YOU GOT A BIG LADY, THERES NOT MUCH LACE ON THOSE. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 16 2009, 05:47 PM~14785225
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dang Biggs, You aint BS'n with that '67!!! that is too sweet!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 17 2009, 12:44 AM~14788675
> *Look in your lady's underwear draws, never know what LACED you find :biggrin:
> *


 Check in your Gramma's and Grand pa's Draw too..could have some old Shit... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 16 2009, 09:44 PM~14788675
> *Look in your lady's underwear draws, never know what LACED you find :biggrin:
> *


I have been asked to leave victoria's secreats and fredricks of hollywood
once or twice..for just plain hanging out to much...Now I can just imagine the look
on securitys face when i tell them the reason i am back (this time) is for the benift
of my model car's...okay it's worth a try! I dont need lace on my models..
but i could use another trip to vicky's or fred's!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 17 2009, 05:34 AM~14790296
> *Dang Biggs, You aint BS'n with that '67!!! that is too sweet!!!
> *


Thanks Homie.  
That ride and paint is over 4 years old. I have been putting it off cause it has too much nuts, bolts and small detail that need to go into it. But I think its time to get"er done. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 17 2009, 01:00 PM~14793739
> *I have been asked to leave victoria's secreats and fredricks of hollywood
> once or twice..for just plain hanging out to much...Now I can just imagine the look
> on securitys face when i tell them the reason i am back (this time) is for the benift
> ...


Thats how it used to be with me when I first started going into micheals crafts. Big ass bald mexican with tattoos looking for lace and ribbon. But now they know me by first name bases. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2009, 04:29 PM~14793990
> *Thats how it used to be with me when I first started going into micheals crafts.  Big ass bald mexican with tattoos looking for lace and ribbon.  But now they know me by first name bases.  :biggrin:
> *





you can find a in scale lace at micheals?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2009, 01:45 PM~14794136
> *you can find a in scale lace at micheals?
> *


Yes. 
If not I go to Downtown L.A. garment district, they have so much lace there its ridiculous.


----------



## decaturforlife (Dec 6, 2007)

so how do you use the lace


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 17 2009, 12:06 AM~14788900
> *YEAH BUT UNLESS YOU GOT A BIG LADY, THERES NOT MUCH LACE ON THOSE. :biggrin:
> *



my woman isn't big and I already looked there lol....I even asked the next door neighbor lady! :biggrin: 



David, that's some nice work and that gel pen really accents it nicely! 

doesn't anyone have small lace? I mean to the "Scale" some or most of the lace I have seen would be HUGE on a real car (imagine the big mamma jamma that wore those panties!) :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2009, 05:29 PM~14794563
> *Yes.
> If not I go to Downtown L.A. garment district, they have so much lace there its ridiculous.
> *






i want some that a small patern, sorta in scale for the plastic, if ya have any exra, let me know, maybe i can get a sample


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Dam! I never even thought of the garment district!
Is that big ass mall in the old Firestone plant still there off the 5 north of Downey? I seem to recal they had a ton of clothing shit there too. What was that, the Citadel or some shit?
Paul



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 17 2009, 02:29 PM~14794563
> *Yes.
> If not I go to Downtown L.A. garment district, they have so much lace there its ridiculous.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Aug 17 2009, 09:30 PM~14799703
> *Dam! I never even thought of the garment district!
> Is that big ass mall in the old Firestone plant still there off the 5 north of Downey? I seem to recal they had a ton of clothing shit there too. What was that, the Citadel or some shit?
> Paul
> *


yeah that's the Citadel. The place im talking about is in Downtown L.A. they have a few streets loaded with all kinds of fabric from all over the world. I will take a ride sometime this week and see what I can find.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

70 caddy


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's a lace job I did a long time ago! Santiago has it now. This is the only shot I got of it.
Paul


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by decaturforlife_@Aug 17 2009, 04:35 PM~14794607
> *so how do you use the lace
> *



I would like to see how other's do it too....
but in general you are supposed to mask everything that you don't want painted....lay the lace over the area and just shoot mist of paint over the lace and the paint should only hit the parts that are see through. 

I would really like to see how other's do it and if there are any tricks to the trade.


----------



## mr68gts (Jan 16, 2009)

I do my lace the same way as you Bob.
Paul


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> Thats how it used to be with me when I first started going into micheals crafts. Big ass bald mexican with tattoos looking for lace and ribbon. But now they know me by first name bases. :biggrin:
> [/quote the sale's person is thinkin( so what, dickies and ski mask are out this year?)


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I tried again and failed. The lace I got was just not right! I laid the paint down and pulled the lace off.....then realized there was a flower to the side which was not on the other side....making it look crooked so I tossed it in the stripper again lol

I won't be doing it on the Galaxie, but soon as I get the right lace I will do it on my Pontiac.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Aug 26 2009, 05:53 AM~14884487
> *I tried again and failed. The lace I got was just not right! I laid the paint down and pulled the lace off.....then realized there was a flower to the side which was not on the other side....making it look crooked so I tossed it in the stripper again lol
> 
> I won't be doing it on the Galaxie, but soon as I get the right lace I will do it on my Pontiac.
> *



hmm probably the best stuff is doolhouse lace. Gonna maybe be going to a cool hobby shop in the next few days that suprisingly still has stuff like doolhouses and stuff so i may lok around for some lace. If i cant find any there i will someday take a trip up to l.a to that district biggs is talking about. Was there only once with mom and it was nuts.


As for spraying the lace. What u do is mask of what u dont want sprayed and lay the lace over your panel. Tape it down al around so its tight but not streched out. Then just lightly mist it on. If your using spray cans do a few hit and miss coats menaing u go over it but just so paint comes into a few areas then do it more and more.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah I got some info from a member here to get some lace from....will keep it in mind and also be looking more. 
I know how to do it now that I have tried and failed twice. :biggrin: 
I don't give up though, the laced roof will still be done on a car of mine soon. I just don't want to use that HUGE flower pattern because it's very unrealistic.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 16 2009, 03:01 PM~14785016
> *a ford galaxie? let me be the first to say, that a boy!
> I have a a small line of fords coming out myself..alot of people under
> estamate the Og gansta appeal of lowrider fords......in the 50's 60's and 70's ford had some cool lines that had almost been over looked by the lowrider culture...and they had some chrome designs that blows me away...I am not a painter, or a builder guru detail king like the rest of this model forum...but I do have good taste and strong opinions...
> ...











roadrunner1974


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is a promo car from 1964..almost the oldest model i have...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Aug 26 2009, 02:53 AM~14884487
> *I tried again and failed. The lace I got was just not right! I laid the paint down and pulled the lace off.....then realized there was a flower to the side which was not on the other side....making it look crooked so I tossed it in the stripper again lol
> 
> I won't be doing it on the Galaxie, but soon as I get the right lace I will do it on my Pontiac.
> *


thats where u can get some lace :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2009, 05:20 PM~14998021
> *thats where u can get some lace  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 6 2009, 05:20 PM~14998021
> *thats where u can get some lace  :biggrin:
> *


Yea but they want to take all my cheese and then there nothing left
for lowriding! I still have not been to vicky's for fredy's..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Like I said, I think some ford's were totally over looked by alot of the lowrider
culture..other than the leaf spring issue in the back..they had line's and chrome
that was just screaming out for some lowrider attention..There's alot of car to searve as canvus for patterns and lace......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

TWINKLE TWINKLE LITTLE CAR!


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try this. Some good lookin stuff here.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice Fords Hydro! 

what stripper rollin? damn I always miss out! 

the car is done, but no lace...I just won't do it until I get the right kind.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 26 2009, 11:25 PM~15197047
> *nice Fords Hydro!
> 
> what stripper rollin? damn I always miss out!
> ...


I feel you,, I have a glasshouse in the brake fluid bath right now. :uh: One of these days when your not looking, the lace and the pattern and the canvus 
is going to hit you over the head...and when it does you'l know. 
and you will do it, and then let us know with pictures


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 27 2009, 02:00 AM~15197205
> *I feel you,, I have a glasshouse in the brake fluid bath right now. :uh:  One of these days when your not looking, the lace and the pattern and the canvus
> is going to hit you over the head...and when it does you'l know.
> and you will do it, and then let us know with pictures
> *



I will definately. I am not giving up, I just have to get my hands on the "right" lace. 
Here is the car with a candy roof instead...finished last night.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful ride....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 27 2009, 09:30 AM~15198482
> *I will definately. I am not giving up, I just have to get my hands on the "right" lace.
> Here is the car with a candy roof instead...finished last night.
> 
> ...


WoW! I love that deep rich candy coat on top!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

glad you guys like it! that candy is old....i am guessing about 20 years? not sure, but this is the can it came out of. I didn't have to warm it up, all I did was shake it up real good and it comes out like fresh air....very even flow! I wish all their enamels were that nice.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 27 2009, 09:30 AM~15198482
> *I will definately. I am not giving up, I just have to get my hands on the "right" lace.
> Here is the car with a candy roof instead...finished last night.
> 
> ...


whooo shit... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I had no idea i was gonna get such a treat this afternoon..I think the whole site would agree..this is a beautiful car..
I mean really beautifull car! Dogg i love the color combo, and the cragers..it looks
like i am looking back at the early 70's or late 60's..and thanks for all the picture
i hate when pople tease us with like one picture of a really good looking car..you laid us with good pictures one after another.....witch encrease our visual enjoyment. good job...maybe we have the begining of a ford thread?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i did say cragers! maybe supremes? I love it anyway..i feel like my fords now have a cousin!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks! I am glad you enjoyed the car. Here is a link to my models. I build mostly FORDS lol  

just click on my name and you will find all of my photos.
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc/1/


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice rides fellas.
Just another tip when using lace, try sticking it on with Elmers Craft Spray(Adhesive), that way it wont move.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 28 2009, 06:10 PM~15211842
> *thanks! I am glad you enjoyed the car. Here is a link to my models. I build mostly FORDS lol
> 
> just click on my name and you will find all of my photos.
> ...


You or one of your club members won 1st place in 04 with a 53 bel-air.
can you get pictures of that car?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 30 2009, 08:33 AM~15226480
> *You or one of your club members won 1st place in 04 with a 53 bel-air.
> can you get pictures of that car?
> *



hmm no idea sorry?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 30 2009, 03:06 PM~15231090
> *hmm no idea sorry?
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Sep 27 2009, 09:30 AM~15198482
> *I will definately. I am not giving up, I just have to get my hands on the "right" lace.
> Here is the car with a candy roof instead...finished last night.
> 
> ...


I still have to come back to look at this galaxie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

